# Banking jobs for expats



## ibanker (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi fellow expats,

I am an Indian expat living in KL for the past 1.5 years- I am currently in discussion with a local bank for a career oppty. 
Have been informed that as I am an expat- my application has been sent to BNM (Bank Negara) for approval- just wanted to check if this is a normal process and how much time does it take ( realistic timeline)? Any chances of application getting rejected? Would be great if anyone can advice on the above

regards


----------

